

Under Pressure, Google May Slow Rollout of Driverless Car Technology - bane
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2013/07/18/under-pressure-google-may-slow-rollout-of-driverless-car-technology/

======
czbond
Anyone get past the paywall to see what reasons the are? I can't believe their
leadership is weak to bow to pressure like this.

